# AMD reveals its new Zen 3 Ryzen 5000 processors



## avichandana20000 (Oct 8, 2020)

news source

*www.theverge.com/2020/10/8/21506447/amd-zen-3-ryzen-5000-processors-gaming-cpu-price-release-date


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes, Just saw on Youtube. Ab performance aur paisa bolega.
I waited 6 months for Zen3


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 8, 2020)

*www.techpowerup.com/img/NraK6n5mwNJE9Xu6.jpg

This is disappointing:
- Price increase compared to previous models.
- No Wraith Prism now
- No integrated graphics still


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 8, 2020)

bubusam13 said:


> Yes, Just saw on Youtube. Ab performance aur paisa bolega.
> I waited 6 months for Zen3



$299 is approx 21k+ gst


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 8, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *www.techpowerup.com/img/NraK6n5mwNJE9Xu6.jpg
> 
> This is disappointing:
> - Price increase compared to previous models.
> ...


so add up a third party cooler with the price...........burning hole in the pocket


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 8, 2020)

looks like they got greedy and hiked the prices.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 9, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> looks like they got greedy and hiked the prices.


They just matched Intel because its not like consumers have other options.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 9, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *www.techpowerup.com/img/NraK6n5mwNJE9Xu6.jpg
> 
> This is disappointing:
> - Price increase compared to previous models.
> ...


Agreed, better performance but at a higher price as well.

Due to IPC gains, likely that R5 5600X will outperform R7 3700X in games, still will be interesting to see comparisons nonetheless. Wraith Prism is a good box cooler & Stealth is just an ok one, so it affects the value proposition of AMD CPUs. Again, poor competition from Intel brought us here, so it was inevitable.

For those looking for budget-mid range builds, no need to get Ryzen 5000. R3 3300X & R5 3600 are still the way to go, only if the supply issues in India are sorted. R5 3600 is 18k in many places.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2020)

I3 10100 and i5 10400f are also good alternatives to amd's expensive cpu line-up


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 9, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> I3 10100 and i5 10400f are also good alternatives to amd's expensive cpu line-up


They won't be in consideration if not for supply issues of 3300X & 3600, both are better than that i3 & i5. Don't forget that B460 doesn't use RAM over 2666 or 2933MHz whereas 3200MHz RAMs are cheap relatively these days & easily works with Ryzen.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2020)

Ram speeds are not that significant for Intel processors, and Amd is taking advantage of the situation by charging a hefty premium for their cpus. 

And the zen 3 launch seemed rather underwhelming to be honest.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 9, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Ram speeds are not that significant for Intel processors, and Amd is taking advantage of the situation by charging a hefty premium for their cpus.
> 
> And the zen 3 launch seemed rather underwhelming to be honest.


I'm not talking about Zen3. Zen3's price is same as Intel's 10th gen competition, top ones.

R5 3600 is still a great buy.


----------



## HWRIG (Oct 9, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I'm not talking about Zen3. Zen3's price is same as Intel's 10th gen competition, top ones.
> 
> R5 3600 is still a great buy.



Yep
I agree with you.


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 11, 2020)

I was going to upgrade in Jan 2020 and waited so long but looks like will have to settle for 3xxx series. I don't think they will introduce 5500 or 5600 (without X) anytime soon but as per gain in performance we can assume 5500 to match/beat 3600 or maybe even further


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2020)

I doubt prices will go down until the Ryzen 3000 inventory diminishes.

$50 isn't much. The problem is that there is no Ryzen 7 5700X and Ryzen 5 5600 non-X.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 12, 2020)

ico said:


> I doubt prices will go down until the Ryzen 3000 inventory diminishes.
> 
> $50 isn't much. The problem is that there is no Ryzen 7 5700X and Ryzen 5 5600 non-X.


Yes, lack of cheaper R5 & R7 hurts. But if prices go back of normal, R5 3600 will still be the better value for money. I doubt paying $50-70 extra even for 5600 for 10-15% performance uplift is something than many budget buyers will easily pay.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 13, 2020)

kartikoli said:


> I was going to upgrade in Jan 2020 and waited so long but looks like will have to settle for 3xxx series. I don't think they will introduce 5500 or 5600 (without X) anytime soon but as per gain in performance we can assume 5500 to match/beat 3600 or maybe even further


Damn same case here. Are you also planning to buy a GPU? I need to do an entire build and now I am thinking to just pick up a console instead. All this waiting and speculation along with limited stocks and scalpers is getting incredibly frustrating.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 13, 2020)

new wine in old glass...


*www.techradar.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-5000-processors-are-coming-to-these-older-motherboards


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 13, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *www.techpowerup.com/img/NraK6n5mwNJE9Xu6.jpg
> 
> This is disappointing:
> - Price increase compared to previous models.
> ...


Why would you want integrated graphics on a TOTL consumer chip series explicitly marketed as gaming CPUs?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 13, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Why would you want integrated graphics on a TOTL consumer chip series explicitly marketed as gaming CPUs?



Troubleshooting/backup option. I also work on my PC. Can't suffer even a day's loss if the GPU goes kaput.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 13, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Troubleshooting/backup option. I also work on my PC. Can't suffer even a day's loss if the GPU goes kaput.


Perhaps you should keep an old video card around. Plus if you use your system for work, I am guessing that you don't overclock or otherwise tune your system beyond standard operating specs. In which case the GPU dying is less likely than your hard drive (assuming spinning rust) getting corrupted.

Alternatively, you can wait for the Ryzen 3 APUs.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 13, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> $299 is approx 21k+ gst


I doubt the calculation will be so direct when it comes to INR. It will be near to 30k. May be more. For 5800X, I feel the price is on the higher side.

Truly speaking I still don't feel my FX6300 under powered for daily tasks. It runs slow on data-science compute though.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 13, 2020)

I was a bit confused, should I upgrade my PC or buy PS5 for gaming. Damn... I made my mind now.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 14, 2020)

bubusam13 said:


> I doubt the calculation will be so direct when it comes to INR. It will be near to 30k. May be more. For 5800X, I feel the price is on the higher side.
> 
> Truly speaking I still don't feel my FX6300 under powered for daily tasks. It runs slow on data-science compute though.


 feeling same as my 955 BE is also not underpowered for daily task with 16gb ram and a ssd....


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 14, 2020)

setanjan123 said:


> Damn same case here. Are you also planning to buy a GPU? I need to do an entire build and now I am thinking to just pick up a console instead. All this waiting and speculation along with limited stocks and scalpers is getting incredibly frustrating.


I'll upgrade my CPU/Mobo and RAM but will buy a GPU sometime later (I use my PC mostly for office work and only get free time during weekend). For me, 5500 would be a great choice if it matches 3600 performance with better single core performance. Lets hope for the best and see how it goes


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 13, 2021)

Socket AM4 Isn't Dead - What we know about AMD's Early 2022 Ryzen Processors
Five things AMD just confirmed about their next-generation CPU platform


----------

